# Ipamorelin highest dose?



## onthedarkside (May 22, 2011)

I wanna do 1000mcg a day for like a month to heal my hamstring injury, (with 100mcg grf1-29) any potential problems? could this be pretty good?

right now I wanna do 1000 before bed, but I think I could split it up like 500 post workout, and 500 before bed.


----------



## Ravager (May 22, 2011)

AFAIK The more you take will just release all AVAILABLE GH, if you don't have it in the bank, you can't withdraw it no matter how hard you ask.


----------



## onthedarkside (May 22, 2011)

Ravager said:


> AFAIK The more you take will just release all AVAILABLE GH, if you don't have it in the bank, you can't withdraw it no matter how hard you ask.


for real dawg?


----------



## Dr. Tox (May 24, 2011)

I am running 150 mcg twice a day. I am happy with that dose but may try 200 mcg. You aren't going to get twice the GH release from double the dose. Like said prior you only have so much stored.

Does anyone know how much GH you release (ius) for each let's say 100 mcg of ipa and cjc 100 mcg?


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 24, 2011)

200mcg x twice a day would prolly b highest...ive seen best results at this level...upped it further and didnt notice a difference...


----------



## Movin_weight (May 26, 2011)

Total waste to run that much... might as well get real GH then. Use it at the normal dose and get some IGF-1 for injury repair


----------

